# Kidney Damaging Medications



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I was finally given a number of my accumulated kidney damage - 50%. Finally given a list of medications to not take:

Ibuprofen, Advil, Aleve, Anacin, Motrin, Excedrin, Mobic, Lodine, Indocin, Toradol, Relafen, Daypro, Celebrex, Naprosyn, Naproxene, Goody powers, BC powders and Alka seltzer.

Noted all herbal remedies carry some risk of hurting your kidneys since they are not RDA registered.

Also to be avoided are IV contrast and/or dyes, bowel preparations or enemas containing phosphorus.

Unlike the liver, kidneys will not heal themselves.

My knee surgeon had me on one of the above.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Metformin and lasix also cause kidney damage.
I would disagree about the comment of All supplements damage kidneys. Not true. And if I were in your position, I would start looking up some of the medical studies done on B1 and kidney failure. It could save your life.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=B1+kidney+failure&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

It's not quite so cut and dried, more's the pity. It would be less confusing for people with kidney problems if it were. However, the list of medications that need to be avoided or taken at reduced doses is always changing and there are circumstances in which potentially damaging drugs can be given. Some medications (like ibuprofen) can sometimes be taken but only with certain precautions. IV contrast can sometimes be given (i.e., if the test is really important, if patients are well-hydrated and pre-medicated with kidney protective drugs and carefully watched afterwards, and if the dose is minimal). Some herbs/foods are just fine even though not regulated.

This article is much too technical - you don't need to know the Cockcroft-Gault formula for calculating creatinine clearance, for example - but if you scroll down to tables 4, 5, and 6 you can find information about herbal remedies and conventional pharmaceuticals that can cause renal problems or that may need to be administered cautiously and/or in lower doses. Just because it's listed doesn't mean a medicine is necessarily forbidden; many people with renal insufficiency can take insulin or digoxin or penicillin. It just means they and their prescribers should be careful. Likewise, just because it's not listed doesn't mean it's safe.

http://www.cmaj.ca/content/166/4/473.full.pdf


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Take care of yourself and stick to the diet! A funny one too since it seems all the healthy food like whole wheat , etc are not good for the damaged kidneys
I sincerely hope you can prevent any more damage, and keep those kidneys for another 50 years! 50% is still pretty good when you compare it to what my mom has.....
My mom has had damage done from celebrex, and vioxx (sp?) before it was taken off the market. She also has a bad heart and right from the start she refused to even think about having dialysis being in her late 70's. She has stayed steady at an unbelievable 15% function for the last 8 years and is now coming 87.


----------

